# Green Lodge Neuropathic Centre, Essex.



## Frostyjoshyb (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi again guys , 

It's been a while since my last report, found the latest site while scrolling on here. It's a bit of a gem really, especially with it being so local. As with other reports on this site that I've read, finding out about it's history is tricky. In my own research I've not come across much either. But anyway on with my report. 

*The Explore!*

Just like most of my previous explores, this too was on a complete whim. Me and my girlfriend had some time to kill so we decided to go and check it out. It was a rather foggy and gloomy day, which made it feel like the opening to a horror movie, and made for a great spooky atmosphere.

After finding a suitable parking place. This was the view I was greeted by





Seemed quite eerie. 

The majority of this site was over grown and there's plenty of brambles to navigate. It was difficult to photograph the main gate due to the over grown plants surrounding it. 





This is what I assumed to be the driveway leading up to the site. 









The first building we came across.



 





Reception building.





















The stables next door.













Now onto the main centre, I was surprised at the size of this site and the amount of stuff that had just been left behind. 

































After finding a way to the other side of the building, it was clear that this place had been visited by people who were only interested in it's wiring and pipes. 

Downstairs.













Lastly the upstairs.














That's another explore in the books. Want to plan some more for next year and do some travelling to sites further afield. 

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 10, 2016)

Great photos, quite an interesting place.

That piano, I wouldn't touch even if it was in good external condition. They're hell to tune.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 10, 2016)

That's a nice report.the mist really sets it off.love that green room at the end.would like to see this for myself


----------



## smiler (Dec 10, 2016)

You found a little beaut there Frosty, Nicely photographed, Thanks


----------



## Frostyjoshyb (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks guys glad you've enjoyed it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 11, 2016)

A nice post. I like the room with the fancy roof. Your opening shots certainly makes it look gloomy.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2016)

the green room makes this place, excellent job


----------



## Frostyjoshyb (Dec 11, 2016)

Cheers man! I loved everything about this place


----------



## Frostyjoshyb (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot! It definitely was gloomy that day.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

lovely misty atmosphere captured very nicely


----------



## Potter (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm liking this a lot.


----------



## darbians (Feb 21, 2017)

Well that's pretty darn nice.


----------

